# Follia Psg: pronti 75 milioni per Draxler.



## admin (29 Agosto 2016)

Il Psg, che in questo mercato si è messo poco, vuole chiudere col botto. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Bild, il club parigino sta per recapitare un'offerta shock al Wolfsburg per Draxler: ben 75 milioni di euro.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2016)

Qui stanno impazzendo tutti...


----------



## smallball (29 Agosto 2016)

allucinante,una cifra folle


----------



## Hellscream (29 Agosto 2016)

Di questo passo serviranno 50 milioni per prendere il primo pollo che fa una partita decente...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Agosto 2016)

Stanno rovinando il calcio. Quando decideranno di mettere il tetto spesa sarà troppo tardi.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2016)

Per questo sto dicendo che è sciocco pensare che i cinesi a Gennaio faranno faville. Per far muovere a qualcuno di decente a metà anno serviranno tantissimi soldi. E rischi di prendere un giocatore solo discreto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Agosto 2016)

Ne vale a malapena la metà. Ma visto che siamo a fine mercato te lo fanno pagare cifre folli, vedi Martial l'anno scorso


----------



## VonVittel (29 Agosto 2016)

Questa è malattia. Ne vale 30. 35 ad esagerare. Bisogna intervenire prima che sia troppo tardi.

PS. 350 milioni in 3 anni sono briciole se i prezzi sono questi. Significherebbe, assumendo una spesa costante ogni anno, avere 116 milioni da suddividere per 2 sessioni di mercato a stagione!


----------



## juventino (29 Agosto 2016)

Personalmente ci credo poco, ma non perché non siano capaci di spenderceli, ma per il semplice fatto che mi sembrano abbastanza al completo in quel reparto.


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2016)

il FpF funziona benissimo  

Se il cinesi non esistono, allora il fpf?


----------



## folletto (29 Agosto 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Di questo passo serviranno 50 milioni per prendere il primo pollo che fa una partita decente...



Ed è per questo che bisognava dopare pesantemente Montolivo prima delle partite con Torino e Napoli


----------



## hiei87 (29 Agosto 2016)

Non ha senso...è un buon giocatore, potenzialmente un ottimo giocatore, ma nulla di più. Non mi pare che al Wolfsburg abbia particolarmente brillato, anzi...


----------

